# Confusion re: bank statements



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in the process of filling out my application for my spousal visa, and on the UKBA website, it basically says that I can print off my internet bank statements and get them officially stamped at the bank: _"electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement."_


However, in 'Section 12 - Documents' of the FLR(M) application form, it says, "We *do not *accept internet or cashpoint statements as evidence of finances"!!


So which is it?! 

Kind of wish I had opted-in to receive paper statements this whole time...


----------



## madul (Jul 7, 2012)

deco said:


> I'm in the process of filling out my application for my spousal visa, and on the UKBA website, it basically says that I can print off my internet bank statements and get them officially stamped at the bank: _"electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement."_
> 
> 
> However, in 'Section 12 - Documents' of the FLR(M) application form, it says, "We *do not *accept internet or cashpoint statements as evidence of finances"!!
> ...


Hi as far as I know you can print off your online statement but it should have the bank stamp on every page, as otherwise UKBA wont accept them. The only thing they dont accept is cashpoint statement. 

hope it helps,


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The first statement is correct.

If your bank has high-street branches, it is well worth a trip to them asking for a set of paper statements to be sent. I use HSBC and my accounts were online-only statements too, but they categorically refused to stamp my print-outs (or even their own). Instead, they offered to send direct for proper paper statements for me and have them sent direct to my local bank branch for collection. This was free and took around 4 days in total. 

For a previous visa, I had tried ordering statements myself using my online account and customer services, but it appeared to be beyond the wit of the bank to deal with this at all quickly, took several calls to clarify what it was I wanted exactly (just statements)... It took 3-4 weeks, not all statements arrived AND I was charged! 

Each bank is different in how they'll approach the requirement, but that first paragrah is true. If you can only generate print-outs, then each MUST be stamped/signed by the issuing bank. The later paragraph is likely just a reminder that you cannot send in print-outs direct from your own printer and expect them to be accepted.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks 2farapart. I wish I had the foresight to just get paper statements sent to me, instead of keeping it all online and worrying about saving the trees! I know that I can order past statements, but they will cost 5 pounds each! If I can get away with stamped statements, I will, but if there's even the slightest chance that they will refuse them, I might as well suck it up and pay for the statements direct from the bank.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow - £5 EACH?! For what???  A clerk to click a print button and file in an envelope?! Yes, being environmentally-friendly is clearly meant to bite you when you unusually DO need some paper.

Okay - rant over. If the £5 is per account, that's not soooo bad, but if it's £5 per month per account I would enquire first what miserable charge they'll set for stamping each online-generated statement. I dread to think! Wielding a rubber stamp is much more difficult than clicking a print button, after all. You have my greatest sympathy and I hope you can find a way that they'll give you what you need without robbing you blind.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

Oops, I was mistaken, it is actually £5 'per request', so I can order any number of pages for £5. That sounds slightly more reasonable!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can understand why they kick up so much fuss over statements printed at home. Anyone with PC and printer can generate an official-looking fake statement to deceive, and as finance is a crucial element of visa application, they must insist on official endorsement or original statement from the bank. They have a specialist department for spotting fakes and forgeries, and anyone found guilty will be banned from UK for 10 years and reported to the police for possible prosecution.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

On a somewhat similar note, the UKBA is quite clear that _all_ documents must be originals. However, what about other documents that are all online-only, such as my payslips and my P60? My tenancy agreement and my employment contract are also copies (the respective companies have the originals). Would it just be a case of getting those somehow officially stamped?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

deco said:


> On a somewhat similar note, the UKBA is quite clear that _all_ documents must be originals. However, what about other documents that are all online-only, such as my payslips and my P60? My tenancy agreement and my employment contract are also copies (the respective companies have the originals). Would it just be a case of getting those somehow officially stamped?


You must be realistic about it and judge each case. Clearly things that are only available in copies are fine, but if something is a photocopy of the original, that won't be acceptable. Bank statement is a special case, for reasons I have stated.


----------



## Iffydooda (Jul 25, 2012)

deco said:


> On a somewhat similar note, the UKBA is quite clear that _all_ documents must be originals. However, what about other documents that are all online-only, such as my payslips and my P60? My tenancy agreement and my employment contract are also copies (the respective companies have the originals). Would it just be a case of getting those somehow officially stamped?


From what I understand these documents alone, printed from online sources, would be inadequate. They would require a letter from your employer attesting to their authenticity.

A covering letter from your landlord would be needed to verify your tenancy agreement. 

(For you information, I am a Visa applicant and have no specialist knowledge).


----------

